# The tiels



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a few pic's I took


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pictures Laura, you have such beautiful 'tiels. I like the playgym, might I ask where you found it? They look like they're enjoying the view out the window, I sometimes find mine sitting in the window gazing outdoors.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Ann  I got that one at petsmart my tiels love it they like to go up the ladder and ring the bell they like to sit on the top perch and go to sleep they also like to chew it, its starting to look a little ratty


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What's Minnie doing sulking in the cage?  Lee is looking very handsome.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

she wanted no part of anyone today, she just sat in that cage swinging on the swing and jumping on one of the toys and swinging on that, she felt no need to join them, maybe her and Lee had a fight and she was sulking :lol: do you see that second to last pic of Ollie I had a good laugh I kept trying to get a pic of Lee and everytime I aimed it at Lee, Ollie would jump in front of the camera as if to say why are you taking a picture of him whats wrong with me :rofl:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are all beautiful Laura.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

What a bunch of cuties you have! I am in love with Lee, what a handsome man.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so pretty


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I checked out Petsmarts website and didn't see any playgyms, but they're probably available other places so I'll shop around. Btw, that well loved look is what prompted me to ask, since I was wondering if birds really liked them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't know petsmart had a website in Canada I thought it was just the U.S I saw the playstands under toys not sure if it was the Canadian site or not you could probably find them other places but in my search around me Petsmart was the only place that carried them and they have lots of different sizes.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful birds.

Ollie loves the camera!


----------

